# Ceph on FreeBSD



## jbo (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm currently looking into Ceph. It seems that it's extremely Linux focused. There are only very few mentions of running Ceph on FreeBSD. Yet there are proper packages available via `pkg` and ports.

Does anybody here have any experiences of running Ceph on FreeBSD? Any kind of comment / review / feedback would be appreciated that could help to start a discussion here.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 22, 2018)

I don't have a reply for Ceph, but net/glusterfs is on ports and it seems to be well maintained.


----------



## Purkuapas (Sep 22, 2018)

joel.bodenmann said:


> I'm currently looking into Ceph. It seems that it's extremely Linux focused. There are only very few mentions of running Ceph on FreeBSD. Yet there are proper packages available via `pkg` and ports.
> 
> Does anybody here have any experiences of running Ceph on FreeBSD? Any kind of comment / review / feedback would be appreciated that could help to start a discussion here.



Ceph port exist in official FreeBSD ports tree. Nevertheless, it works well only as a client. Server part in the porting process (can now work with some restrictions via _ggate_
). Take a look: Ceph on FreeBSD by *Willem Jan Withagen* for details.


----------

